# Game ideas...



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 25, 2004)

Alright, I've got the time and the ideas driving me crazy. So, I'm going to leave the game I run up to a poll. Depending on the results, I may run more than one of these, but I'm only planning(at this point) on one.

An important note for which one DOES end up getting picked. The game(s) will require the ability to post at least once per day, and will move at a fast pace. A small amount of PCs would make this easiest, but I don't want to limit that if I don't have to(but no 8 PC groups, I'm already doing one of those ).

So...the ideas:

*Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil:* No real explanation needed here...just the big mega-module. 4th level PCs, etc etc. Might use some Unearthed Arcana varients. (Would be limited to 4 PCs)

*The Gods Hate Us:* A high level 3.5 game. For some reason, the PCs have done something that's attracted the attention of the Gods(and not just the Evil ones). Because of this, they are being attacked, driven crazy, etc by minions of said Gods. It would be in the PCs best interest to figure out exactly what they did, how to fix it, etc. This would take place in a fairly generic world(with plane travel/Epic levels likely). (Somewhere around 4 PCs, but this is flexible)

*Stargate SG-(something):* General gate exploring, strange culture meeting, Goa'uld killing action. PCs would be on a Exploration team, and would ignore a little of the 'canon' to slide them into a team number.  (This is another that would be 4 PCs)

*Invasion!:* A mid level d20 Modern game(nope, not future). The Earth is being assaulted by aliens and other strange creatures, and the PCs are part of a growing group trying to fight them back. Possibly will have some elements from Urban Arcana, d20 Mecha, and MAYBE Sanity Rules from CoC... (4 PCs preferred, but I can be convinced into a different number)

*Star Wars: Bounty Hunters:* Self explanitory again. PCs as Bounty Hunters during the Rebellion Era, post Yavin(maybe also post Hoth). PCs would be a team of hunters(not too uncommon), working on independent contracts for highest bidders, which would usually end up as the Empire, Hutts, or the Black Sun. Though jobs for the Rebel Alliance aren't out of the question. (Again, somewhere around 4 PCs, but this one could be more flexible)

*Star Wars: Imperials:* Set during the Rebellion Era(again), with PCs as members of the Empire. Most likely part of Imperial Intelligence or similar, though members of the Navy, Army, etc could work too. If there's enough demand for an Imperial Navy game, it could lean that way. (Again, somewhere close to 4 PCs, but more or less could eaisily work in here)

*Star Wars: Rebels:* Pretty similar to the Imperials, but on the other side of the war. PCs are more likely to be stationed in one place, working on a small out of the way planet under Imperial control to liberate it. Or, possibly, trying to liberate an entire sector. PCs with this would be very flexible, as the Alliance is such a rag-tag group. (Yet again, PC number here is workable most ways.)

So there, far too many ideas and I need to get at least one of them going. Sure, mostly Star Wars, but there's not enough of those on the boards!


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 25, 2004)

I would be interested in a The Gods Hate Us. I can post everyday, may not have 24/7 access to books but I could use the srd for that.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 25, 2004)

I also voted for The Gods Hate Us. I think I may have hit my limit with
Krug's kobold game though.


----------



## Wystan (Oct 25, 2004)

I voted Star Gate, I can post every day except Weekends. I an post from work... 

Please pick Star Gate.... Please?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

All sound GREAT to me, but the Temple of Elemental Evil would just be to cool


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 25, 2004)

Voted stargate but woul;d have gone either Stargate or Temple of Elemental Evil if allowed and being selfemployed means I can post everyday (multiple times too)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

The Gods Hate Us sounds really fun, and I'd be up for it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 26, 2004)

RtoTEE for me.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm the lone Star Wars vote. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm the lone Star Wars vote.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Rebel scum, I see.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Rebel scum, I see.




What's the bounty?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2004)

RttToEE.  I've been itching to play this one since the one started by Thels died nearly a year ago.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

...I'm starting to get the feeling I'm going to be running more than one of these...part of me worries I'm going to run more than two.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

Sooner or later you'll end up with a PbP sig like mine.  Those PbPers, they always get you in the end...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sooner or later you'll end up with a PbP sig like mine.  Those PbPers, they always get you in the end...



 Funny, I was just looking at your sig and saying the same thing. Curse you people and being my only gaming fix!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

Aye, since I moved and got a real job, I've only been able to do PbP gaming.  Not that that's bad, but my sig just keeps getting longer and longer...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Aye, since I moved and got a real job, I've only been able to do PbP gaming.  Not that that's bad, but my sig just keeps getting longer and longer...



 See, I moved and DON'T have a job, so even more time. I know there are tons of groups somewhere here(C'mon, I'm in a freakin college town), I just don't have any way to get places. 

But honestly...I like these PbP games, and there are ALWAYS people looking to play here. I tried that whole playing thing and had little success(until just recently) finding games. Bah, I like running the games more anyway. 

...not sure how long I'll let this poll last, but depending on things I may make decisions to run one or two of these as early as tommorrow...err, later today.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

Rock on.   (and on and on and on and on...)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2004)

Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil would be cool...

Although the next one looks like fun (but i'm in Isida's game which is sorta like that)...

I keep thinking I've hit my limit and my sig gets longer and longer... As long as character creation doesn't all happen at once it's usually not so bad.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Rebel scum, I see.




Hey, you... 

I was actually pondering to vote for Bounty Hunters, but I prefer to be on the good side. 

Not, that this matters much, I wouldn't really expect many votes for this. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Turanil (Oct 26, 2004)

I would be interested to play Rebel Star-Wars... at least if it doesn't take too much time, since I am DMing a d20 Future game which takes me much time. I would be really interested if the game was run as I do (shameless self satisfaction   ): with new account and specific thumbnails for PCs, and with a lot of pics to illustrate the game (pics from the five movies, chosing ones which don't show the heroes we all know, but landscapes, starships, unimportant characters, etc.).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I guess I'm going to definitely run those two D&D games. I don't really count RttToEE against my number of games as its already written and I just have to run it. So I'll probably set up threads for those two a little later today...



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> I would be interested to play Rebel Star-Wars... at least if it doesn't take too much time, since I am DMing a d20 Future game which takes me much time. I would be really interested if the game was run as I do (shameless self satisfaction   ): with new account and specific thumbnails for PCs, and with a lot of pics to illustrate the game (pics from the five movies, chosing ones which don't show the heroes we all know, but landscapes, starships, unimportant characters, etc.).




I'm thinking I'll run ONE Star Wars game. Honestly, I'd prefer to run the Imperial game, but eh, I can do any of them. Vile character get a lot of attention but play as the Empire? Noooooo! 

Though I guess its possible to run two concurrent games, one Rebel and one Imperial and have them play off each other now and then. Not sure I want to do THAT much work...it would depend on how interested people are.

As for new account, etc etc. I don't really like that much. Nothing wrong with pictures and such(heck, I've done some sketches for the Knights of the Old Republic Game I'm running, though they haven't gotten to the point of seeing many yet).

Looks like Stargate and Invasion! may be waiting and brewing in my mind for a little longer, though...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't wait!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I was actually pondering to vote for Bounty Hunters, but I prefer to be on the good side.




Well to be honest my vote was for anything Star Wars...  You just don't see enough games for it. 

I do prefer the idea of the Bounty Hunter game...  Basically it lends itself well to a small party and a few interesting character ideas I have.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Alright, there is now a thread for RttToEE. The eight of you that voted for it have priority, so get over there!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1822116#post1822116


----------



## Turanil (Oct 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well to be honest my vote was for anything Star Wars...  You just don't see enough games for it.
> 
> I do prefer the idea of the Bounty Hunter game...  Basically it lends itself well to a small party and a few interesting character ideas I have.




Is it not too much to want to run three games at the same time? If you tell me it's easy, I could prepare a SW game for 4 or 5 PCs (ahem, sorry if it seems I am hi-jacking this thread   ). Anyway, what do you mean with a "Bounty Hunter" game. How do you see this kind of game? It isn't just going after people to get a reward in credits, isn't it? Could it be about criminals and scoundrels in the Star Wars universe, far from anything imperial vs rebels related? If so, it could be interesting to run or play. Besides, deckplans of SW starships are relatively easy to find on the Internet.

My game would be called "Back to Tatooine!" and would be set in the middle between episode 3 and 4. It would happen essentially on Coruscant and on Tatooine. Anybody would be interested?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Is it not too much to want to run three games at the same time? If you tell me it's easy, I could prepare a SW game for 4 or 5 PCs (ahem, sorry if it seems I am hi-jacking this thread   ).




...heck, I'd want to PLAY if I could! 



> Anyway, what do you mean with a "Bounty Hunter" game. How do you see this kind of game? It isn't just going after people to get a reward in credits, isn't it? Could it be about criminals and scoundrels in the Star Wars universe, far from anything imperial vs rebels related? If so, it could be interesting to run or play.




The basics would probably come down to a lot of 'there's a person, find the person' and any ramifications of finding said person. With the Hutts, you can really anger them by grabbing on of their friends...but then make another happy for doing the same thing. Though it is kind of hard to avoid the Empire during the Rebellion Era. Especially because they offer the best rewards for bounties on Rebels.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Is it not too much to want to run three games at the same time? If you tell me it's easy, I could prepare a SW game for 4 or 5 PCs (ahem, sorry if it seems I am hi-jacking this thread   ).




Some would say it’s easy and some would not...  So I can't really help you their. :\ 



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> Anyway, what do you mean with a "Bounty Hunter" game. How do you see this kind of game?




I would call it as a great chance at variation...  Work for the Empire.  Work for the Rebels.  (maybe, but only if the empire doesn't find out...)  Providing protection to important people? Assassinating important people?  Retrieving lost items.  making important items lost...  A noble versions of the Most Dangerous game or a sadistic version of General Zaroff like we see in the short story...  

Theirs just a ton of things one could do...  Far more so in the other games...  Of course with my possibilities of things to do it becomes harder for a group to decide on what to do…   I think a small party is better off…  I would even be willing to suggest a solo game…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

Ankh - Are you truly going to do the Gods Hate Us game?  If so, save me a spot, I won't be able to post probably until around 8:30 this eveing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ankh - Are you truly going to do the Gods Hate Us game?  If so, save me a spot, I won't be able to post probably until around 8:30 this eveing.



 I'm writing up the info for it now. EVERYONE who voted has a saved spot. I decided to be nice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm writing up the info for it now. EVERYONE who voted has a saved spot. I decided to be nice.




Are you going to pick up the mercenary game?    (Just curious)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm going to do one more game...and it will be Star Wars during the Rebellion Era. I'm liking the idea of playing Rebels against Imperials, but may not start both right away. Since most of the interest is on the Rebel side, it looks like that is the one that'll be going...I'm plotting little details at the moment. Thread may not start up for a bit.

Aaand, on a note about games: The Gods Hate Us has a thread. If you voted, go check in! Room for five of you(plus one more) there! 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1822211#post1822211


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2004)

Sweet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> My game would be called "Back to Tatooine!" and would be set in the middle between episode 3 and 4. It would happen essentially on Coruscant and on Tatooine. Anybody would be interested?




I would be interested, and I will look for more information...  Though I am curious as to what you know will happen in episode 3. 

ENworld willing I'll probably toss together an PM together with a few ideas… 

Edit: of course you have PMs turned off...  I guess that game plan just went up in smoke.   :\


----------



## Turanil (Oct 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would be interested, and I will look for more information...  Though I am curious as to what you know will happen in episode 3.




I know nothing about episode 3 of course. It's because it would happen on Tatooine when the empire is already running the galaxy, but before the saga of Luke Skywalker. Starships and else would be that we see in all the movies. If you get a look at my "22nd Century Odyssey to Hell game" (_Playing the Game_ forum), you will see that to create an ambiance I personnaly want to put pictures for players to see. For that reason, the action would involve: a lot on Tatooine, a few on Coruscant, inside a Star Destroyer, and some space travel and combat. Of course, players would have a starship: a Corellian YT-1300 Transport (with a really nice deckplan found on the Internet).




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ENworld willing I'll probably toss together an PM together with a few ideas…
> 
> Edit: of course you have PMs turned off...  I guess that game plan just went up in smoke.   :\




Huh...  I don't understand what you mean. First, what is a PM? 

What I see with my 22nd Century Odyssey to Hell game, is that now that it has begun, it shouldn't take so much time to DM, since players don't post that much. In fact, what takes time is first preparation (pulling out a database of photos, preparing a story, etc.), then it seems to go smoothly. So, probably I will have to spend a couple of weeks or more before beginning this game. (But then, RL could ask me to put it aside...)


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey I would play in any Star Wars games also


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2004)

I couldn't resist. The idea of playing the Imperials was too tempting. Personally, its the potential for internal conflict that draws me to it. The Empire may be run by a bunch of evil guys in black, but it doesn't mean that you have to be one. Although I would probably go for the black anyway.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist. The idea of playing the Imperials was too tempting. Personally, its the potential for internal conflict that draws me to it. The Empire may be run by a bunch of evil guys in black, but it doesn't mean that you have to be one. Although I would probably go for the black anyway.



 And you, sir, have just saved the Imperial game. Now that I've got at least ONE person with interest, I will plot out a way to run a Rebel AND an Imperial game that do work against each other. Bwahaha!



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey I would play in any Star Wars games also




Keep an eye out, then! It'll be a day or two until I get things worked out in my mind, but there shall be two interworking Star Wars games! You may thank doghead for the headaches I will have.


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh dear. I figured that as no one else was interested, I would just remain a lone(ly) voice in the wilderness. Now I am forced to confess I don't have a single SW book.

I would probably go with something fairly simple - a human trooper/intelligence agent - which would make things resonably bodgable if I can get a hand with ironing out the wrinkles. Ankh, if you're OK with that, I'd love to play. If you would rather keep it to people with the books, I understand perfectly.


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2004)

And then there is this rather nifty character generator ...

Dark Jedi: Human Jedi Guardian 3; Init +1; Def  16 (+1 Dex, +5 class); Spd  10m; VP/WP  30 / 16; Atk  +6 melee (2d8+3, lightsaber), +4 ranged; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +4; SZ  M; FP  1; DSP  15; Rep  2; Str  16, Dex  13, Con  16, Int  10, Wis  14, Cha  11.  Challenge Code:  A.

Equipment: Lightsaber, dark robes

Skills: Climb +5, Intimidate +2, Jump +4, Tumble +3, Computer Use +1, Knowledge (Jedi lore) +2, Knowledge (Sith lore) +1 Read/Write Basic

Force Skills: Battlemind +7, Heal Self +6, Affect Mind +1, Force Push +1, Move Object +1, Illusion +1, Force Defense +5, Enhance Ability +9, Force Stealth +4

Feats: Force-Sensitive, Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Control Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber)Martial Artist, Two-Weapon Fighting

Force Feats: Alter, Burst of Speed​

Whould just need a bit of tweaking to fit the gen guidlines.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> My game would be called "Back to Tatooine!" and would be set in the middle between episode 3 and 4. It would happen essentially on Coruscant and on Tatooine. Anybody would be interested?




I would be intested but what would be the theme I guess? Early rebels? Something else? I would be interested in just about anything, but just interested what we would be doing to think about the character...


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And you, sir, have just saved the Imperial game. Now that I've got at least ONE person with interest, I will plot out a way to run a Rebel AND an Imperial game that do work against each other. Bwahaha!
> ---
> Keep an eye out, then! It'll be a day or two until I get things worked out in my mind, but there shall be two interworking Star Wars games! You may thank doghead for the headaches I will have.




Ah so this would be an Imperial game? Interesting... I would love to give it a try


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Doghead: Without the books, it would be tough to play...but if you've got some kind of access to the rules than I won't have a problem.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ah so this would be an Imperial game? Interesting... I would love to give it a try




Two games, actually. One, with Rebel PCs and the other with Imperial. It would be done in a way for the two groups to drive each other crazy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> If you get a look at my "22nd Century Odyssey to Hell game" (_Playing the Game_ forum), you will see that to create an ambiance I personnaly want to put pictures for players to see.




I must confess I've never seen the game but I'll take a gander next time I go through their... 



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> Huh...  I don't understand what you mean. First, what is a PM?




PM = Private Messaging...  You’re a community supporter so you have the ability to except private messages and/or send private messages but you have the feature turned off...

Here's my email address: ftn4life@earthlink  Send me an email and I'll reply the original PM back to you.


----------



## Turanil (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, sorry for having hi-jacked this thread.

I will not begin a new game soon, but maybe in December. At that time I will make an announcement on this forum, so people will know. I must prepae this game as much as I prepared the currnet one I run, and it will take time. This will be a "Bounty hunter" based game, meaning PCs are essentially sorts of space adventurers, scoundrels, warriors for hire, and the like, belonging neither to the Empire nor the Rebels. They will be there for action and money, though sometimes some choices will have to be made (will they give some help to the empire or the rebels?)... 

But until then, just join Ankh's game. (Hey, I want to finally join as an imperial   , I don't need to be evil, do I? I see it that my PC believes in order and stability, yet has been deceived by the empire's propaganda...)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2004)

Something along the lines Turanil proposed (freelancers, smugglers, scoundrels) would be cool, too. 

 Imperial, dunno, I just don't like the Empire too much. 
 Maybe as someone who is secretly affiliated with the rebels. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Doghead: Without the books, it would be tough to play...but if you've got some kind of access to the rules than I won't have a problem.




At the moment I am living rather far from home, so my access to rpg'ing is pretty much limited to what's online. Which doesn't seem to include any form of Star Wars SRD or Lite rules as far as I can see. There are some bits and pieces on the Wizards page, but not much.

A pity. I have been finding myself a bit stuck in a rut with character generation and was really rather looking forward (assuming that it was OK) to playing one of the Dark Jedi spat out by the random generator. I figured that I would just keep churning them out til I found one that matched the stat buy and play that. I had ideas popping into my head all day. I must say that I am now somewhat of a fan of random character generators.

However, I understand what you mean. I'm playing a character generated by someone else (an abandoned pbp character) using material I don't have access to. It's been fun. But it has, I sure, also been somewhat of a pain for the GM.

So, with that, I shall exit stage left. Have fun.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Well, sorry for having hi-jacked this thread.




Yeah me too. 



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> I will not begin a new game soon, but maybe in December. At that time I will make an announcement on this forum, so people will know.




Great, I'll look forward to it.   I’m not sure how much of an active participation you want from you players but I still have those thoughts I wanted to send you…  Just let me know if you want them.

AMG, when will we know more of your Star Wars game(s)?


----------



## Turanil (Oct 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Great, I'll look forward to it.   I’m not sure how much of an active participation you want from you players but I still have those thoughts I wanted to send you…  Just let me know if you want them.




I don't see where to allow PMs, but you can send me your thoughts at my email address dominique.crouzet@libertysurf.fr 

I am going to see how things go with this first online PBP I run on Enworld. I have tried to do things that may increase the attractiveness of that game, but will see if I am successful or not. I do prefer an active participation from players; I have currently 10 PCs in my d20 Future game, and it seems it's going to be alright, since just 4 or 5 players do post at the same time actually.

I was going to use the same method for a Star-Wars game (new accounts and specific thumbnails for PCs, plus pics posted to increase ambiance and make it easier to visualize the game. I hope it's a good idea...)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I don't see where to allow PMs, but you can send me your thoughts at my email address dominique.crouzet@libertysurf.fr




Will do.   You can turn PM on inside your options (link), its under the secound group called *Messaging & Notification*.  From their it's inside the 3 "window" called private messaging.



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> I was going to use the same method for a Star-Wars game (new accounts and specific thumbnails for PCs, plus pics posted to increase ambiance and make it easier to visualize the game. I hope it's a good idea...)




Ahh, I thought I recognized the name but the avatar through me for a loop...  You've changed it since we had that talk in Meta.  That would be cool though, my more favored concept actually would work better because of it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> But until then, just join Ankh's game. (Hey, I want to finally join as an imperial   , I don't need to be evil, do I? I see it that my PC believes in order and stability, yet has been deceived by the empire's propaganda...)




Don't have to be evil at all! Heck, Luke was planning on joining the Empire. Its just what people did, and a good amount of them truly believed in the New Order, etc. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Imperial, dunno, I just don't like the Empire too much.
> Maybe as someone who is secretly affiliated with the rebels.




Heh, that's okay. Since there will be a Rebel game you can just drive those Imperials crazy.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, when will we know more of your Star Wars game(s)?




Most likely later today will have the Imperial and Rebel games getting threads with info on the game.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Oct 27, 2004)

Gods interests me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2004)

Turanil, I got that email sent to you.   I didn't want to send it from work with my Webmail...  It gets rather ugly as it likes to eat the punctuation.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Rebel Alliance game has a thread. Imperials will get a thread tommorrow. If you want to play on the Imperial side, do NOT go to the Rebel thread(this works both ways)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1824843#post1824843


----------



## Turanil (Oct 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Rebel Alliance game has a thread. Imperials will get a thread tommorrow. If you want to play on the Imperial side, do NOT go to the Rebel thread(this works both ways)
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1824843#post1824843




Is there really a need for two concurrent teams (one imperial, one rebel)? If not, i would be glad to play in the simple rebel team against NPCs.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope, that it will not just going to be direct competition, but rather mutually influencing events, so to say.

 Like, the rebel side achieves something which will in future be known to the imperial side and they might have to deal with it in their game, but there is no  (or extremely few) direct interaction between the PCs of both games.

 At least I prefer cooperative games over competitive games, so my hopes are, that the competitive part is not too major. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I hope, that it will not just going to be direct competition, but rather mutually influencing events, so to say.
> 
> Like, the rebel side achieves something which will in future be known to the imperial side and they might have to deal with it in their game, but there is no  (or extremely few) direct interaction between the PCs of both games.
> 
> ...




That's about right.  Mostly influential things, though direct confrontation IS possible, it most likely won't happen. But you'll see the effects of what the others did. And it most likely won't be making you happy  Both games are actually going to be starting based on two sides of the same mission...

It will be cooperative, but of course, only with those on your side of the war, but that would happen either way. I'm going to avoid direct confrontation until its pretty much impossible to avoid for the simple reason that its complicated!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Is there really a need for two concurrent teams (one imperial, one rebel)? If not, i would be glad to play in the simple rebel team against NPCs.



 ...ahh, but they will be NPCs to you! And its more likely the people you run into will BE NPCs and not the 'enemy' PCs


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

And the Empire has its thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1826129#post1826129


----------

